# On His Way To The Bridge....



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

Rest In Piece Bud (butternuts)

My boyfriends Lab Bud past away today. Bud was a gift from an ex-girlfriend, and when my boyfriend went to Kuwait for a couple months Bud stayed with his parents. In that couple month stay Bud and my boyfriend's father formed a great bond. Bud ended up staying with my boyfriend's parents after he came home. Bud went everywhere with Big David, they were inseperable.

About four days ago, Bud started to throw up non stop and couldn't even stand up or use his back legs. Big David took him to the vet and i dont think they really did anything, but give him some pain medicine or something. Last night at 3am they ended up rushing him to the Vet Hospital an hour away because he was throwing up and couldn't move. When they took an xray they found a mass about the size of a baseball between his bladder and stomach (I think). They said that it was pushing on his organs causing everything to mess up and causing pain in his legs (hence why he couldn't use his backlegs) The vet hospital said that they thought it was a tumor of the spleen and they were waiting for a specialist to come do an ultrasound. (that was around 9am this morning)

My boyfriend's mom called about 30 minutes ago to check on him and they told her that he just passed away. :bawling: My boyfriend and his dad are on their way to go get his body right now......

Bud was only 7 years old. He wasn't even my dog and i'm so upset! I hope my boyfriend's father will be okay.


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

Words seem pretty inadequate at times like this, but I hope your bf's father understands that he will never really be gone as long as he is remembered with love.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so very sorry. It always amazes me how much pain I can feel when an animal passes. My heart goes out to you and your family. Bud will live in your heart, forever.


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

Thank you. He was such a great dog. (although he was MEAN to Rosco, but Rosco never held that against him)

It's crazy the things you would do for Man's Best Friend.....My bf's dad NEVER did anything with my BF when he was younger, never took him to the doctors or nothing. But if Bud was ever sick or if something happened his dad was the first to rush Bud to the vets. He was his Best Friend.


----------



## Ronna (Mar 24, 2007)

You have every right to be really upset. Bud is off to the better place now.......Rest In Peace

Ronna
Dallie & Karlie


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Godspeed dear Bud. Thoughts and prayers to you, your bf and his family.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

RIP Bud. I am sorry.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

I am so very sorry. Thoughts and prayers going out to all of you. God speed beautiful Bud.....you were so loved, and will be so sadly missed.


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

Very Sorry for your loss.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

I am so sorry ...Godspeed Bud


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

How sad. My heart goes out to you, your boyfriend and his family.
Rest in Peace sweet Bud.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm so sorry. Any more, the passing of any dog hits me really hard. Godspeed, sweet Bud.


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

:bawling:Rest in Peace dear Bud! It sounds as if you'll be very missed..


----------



## Coffee'sDad (Mar 10, 2008)

Just 7... how sad. I really feel for you, your BF and his dad. Great picture of a big strong boy. I know you have many more and wonderful memories. Glad he's no longer suffering. God-speed Bud.

dg


----------



## baileygrinch (Jan 9, 2008)

my heart aches for Bud's family....


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. I hope your boyfriend's father is able to find comfort with his memories of his beloved boy.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of Bud. It is never enough time with our pups but know that he is now running free of pain and young again at the bridge. Give my condolences to his family.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Aww poor Bud. I just gave my Finny a hug for him. RIP Bud!


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

So sorry about your BF's dog. What a handsome looking Labbie... RIP Bud!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Very sorry for you're loss, RIP Bud


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

It is always a sad day when a beloved pet makes his way to the bridge. My thoughts are with you and all the people who where touched by Bud.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

RIP Bud , so sorry for your loss, these wonderful mates and friends do tear at your heart strings.


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

I'm so sorry. it's always hard and sad when we lose a loving friend. rest well Bud.

prayer's going to you and your boyfriend and his family.

Debbie & mason


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

He was a beautiful dog. God Bless Bud!


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Is that your boyfriend's dad in the picture? The happiness on his face while he is looking at Bud gives me a big lump in my throat. Looks like Bud was truly loved. Play hard at the bridge Bud. Tell Walter I miss him.


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> Is that your boyfriend's dad in the picture? The happiness on his face while he is looking at Bud gives me a big lump in my throat. Looks like Bud was truly loved. Play hard at the bridge Bud. Tell Walter I miss him.


Yes that is his dad. They brought him home last night and buried him. My BF said he was still warm.  They buried him under the Cherry Tree in front of their house with his "Fat Girl" (Blanket) and Big David's hat (Bud LOVED that hat.)

The vet said he had pancreatitis and died of a heart attack. Big David says it's his fault Bud is dead. The first time they took him to the vet, the vet didn't do anything (although he had ALL the signs of pancreatitis), Big David said that he knew he should've just taken him to the Vet Hospital. He'd still be here if had done that......


----------



## Nicole&Zack (Feb 27, 2007)

I am so sorry about Bud..RIP Buddy


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

so sorry to hear the news about Bud


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

So sorry to hear the sad news 

(((Hugs to your family, especially for Big David)))

RIP Sweet Bud


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

I'm so sorry about Bud.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

I am truly sorry. Godspeed Bud, you sure are a handsome guy.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

I am sorry for your loss Nicole.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

so sorry to hear this, RIP dear friend...


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Stories like this are always tough to read... even harder to write. Sorry for Bud. And poor Dad.... it isn't uncommon to feel that we didn't do enough.. he shouldn't blame himself. Condolences to you, your BF and family.


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

So Long Sweet Bud.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Godspeed Sweet Bud~Run With Abandon


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Sleep softly Bud, and run free from pain.


----------

